# Do we need to included Canadian RRSP in Schedule B?



## albator73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

Try to read all forums as much as I can't but can't find a clear answer.
Us Citizen who came in Canada in 1975. I'm back filling my tax 2009-10-11 and 6 years Fbar (already sent). Following advice on this forum by Bev I start with forms 2555 => Forms 1040.

I have Tax Free Saving Account (TFSA) from ING DIRECT and RRSP from different place. I took the election for RRSP to defer. Now, I need confirmation on which forms I need to fills for interest?

TFSA=> Schedule B, 3520, 3520A
RRSP=> 8891

It is not clear for RRSP if I need to put on interest on schedule b.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have deferred the RRSP (like a US IRA) then I don't believe you should declare the interest from it on Schedule B. (All amounts declared on Schedule B are then carried over onto the 1040 as income to be taxed.)

As for the other forms, it depends on the amounts involved. Read the instructions for the individual forms carefully and check for any threshold levels.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

You wouldn't list your RRSP interest on Schedule B. What you would do is tick the box at the bottom saying that you are the owner of a foreign trust. Normally they would be looking for a 3520 from those who tick the box but the 8891 is the specialized RRSP form.


----------

